# Any other sites like Bikesdirect.com?



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

Are there sites with similar deals, whether theyre selling the same or different bikes?


----------



## NERVOUS (Mar 27, 2010)

I think pricepoint.com would be considered similar to bikesdirect.com, but this is my first post so what do I know?


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Pricepoint.com is very similar. They sell their housebrand Sette.


----------



## glitz (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes, both are similar in that neither has shills on the forum.


----------



## GrayBeard Pirate (Dec 26, 2009)

glitz said:


> Yes, both are similar in that neither has shills on the forum.


 That's funny right there! 

There are definitely some Sette/pricepoint shills on here. That doesn't mean that Sette or Pricepoint is bad...just sayin.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

Fezzari.com

Nashbar.com

Performancebicycle.com

Chainreactioncycles.com

Jensonusa.com


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

www.highdelll.com


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

I would put Fezzari and Randal Scott in the same realm as BikesDirect in that selling bikes (house brand or brands that pretty much don't exist anywhere else). Ibex used to be there too, but has shut down.

Places like Pricepoint, Nashbar, Performance, and REI all sell house brand stuff too but aren't specifically complete bike sales places and sell other name brand parts and accessories as well.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Dremer03 said:


> Fezzari.com
> 
> Nashbar.com
> 
> ...


does jenson have a house brand?


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

b-kul said:


> does jenson have a house brand?


No but they do sell bikes online.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

glitz said:


> Yes, both are similar in that neither has shills on the forum.


Nice............


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

PricePoint and Sette blow chunks!

Blow-up chunks to smithereens that is! 









I apologize for any shilling


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

highdelll said:


> www.highdelll.com


damn, I actually clicked that.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

captainjoon said:


> damn, I actually clicked that.


lol, who didn't.


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

Dremer03 said:


> lol, who didn't.


Thank god he didn't link it to some inappropriate site. :winker:


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

highdelll said:


> PricePoint and Sette blow chunks!
> 
> Blow-up chunks to smithereens that is!
> 
> ...


What kind of biker are you? Your seat post clamp is slightly off center!:nono:


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

Is that an electrical wire cap on that brake cable?


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

captainjoon said:


> Is that an electrical wire cap on that brake cable?


 I think it is.

Amazing bike, completely ruined by a little blue wire nut. He should invest in some anodized cable ends. Or a normal one and a red sharpy, does the same look.


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

OH! OH! OH! Your bar ends are not even! :nono:



highdelll said:


> PricePoint and Sette blow chunks!
> 
> Blow-up chunks to smithereens that is!
> 
> ...


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ hahaha to all of you! 

what's wrong w/ this then?


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

Missing a bit of travel in the fork???


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

You have a treadmill?


----------



## glitz (Jan 27, 2010)

I didn't know Dakine made bikes.


----------



## LilacWinee (Mar 31, 2010)

captainjoon said:


> damn, I actually clicked that.


:eekster: What's the link? I got error loading.


----------



## stalker (Feb 25, 2010)

LilacWinee said:


> :eekster: What's the link? I got error loading.


:facepalm:


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

LilacWinee said:


> :eekster: What's the link? I got error loading.


tsk tsk tsk...you totally missed it man. It was a link to some fwine lookin' babes in skimpy lingerie doing some free-ridin' and downhill ridin'. Now the site is gone forever and you will never ever ever be able to experience that site and its treasures...never.

too bad.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

I looked at Fezzari bikes. Are they offered anywhere except online?

For the prices they are asking and the component specs, I'm not impressed at all. $1600 carbon HT frame with dart 2 for!! a dart??


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> I looked at Fezzari bikes. Are they offered anywhere except online?
> 
> For the prices they are asking and the component specs, I'm not impressed at all. $1600 carbon HT frame with dart 2 for!! a dart??


Fezzari I believe is only online. I am also not as impressed with there offerings, as much as other online sold bikes. They are more comparable to the prices of LBS bought bikes, but they are online.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Dremer03 said:


> Fezzari I believe is only online. I am also not as impressed with there offerings, as much as other online sold bikes. They are more comparable to the prices of LBS bought bikes, but they are online.


That's what I was gonna say. Sold online at LBS prices.


----------



## lostboy77 (Sep 24, 2009)

highdelll said:


> ^^^ hahaha to all of you!
> 
> what's wrong w/ this then?


Is that a Moto Guzzi?


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

highdelll said:


> ^^^ hahaha to all of you!
> 
> what's wrong w/ this then?


What car is hiding in the background?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

mullen119 said:


> What car is hiding in the background?


Jaguar XJ6


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

highdelll said:


> Jaguar XJ6


Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

highdelll said:


> Jaguar XJ6


Sweet! What is that, a 1970? '71?

Why is there a big scratch on the side of that sweet car???

Nice tho...I want a late 60's early 70's jag or merc.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

captainjoon said:


> Sweet! What is that, a 1970? '71?
> 
> Why is there a big scratch on the side of that sweet car???
> 
> Nice tho...I want a late 60's early 70's jag or merc.


actually, that's not my pic above, just the same model/body
The one under the tarp does not have any scratches and is dark/kelly green (very similar darkness to photo above)
It's a '70 with a Chevy 350


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

highdelll said:


> actually, that's not my pic above, just the same model/body
> The one under the tarp does not have any scratches and is dark/kelly green (very similar darkness to photo above)
> It's a '70 with a Chevy 350


Nice...

I love the way these old jags look.

Heh...what would you call something like that, when you take a European classic and place an American muscle car engine under the hood?
You can't really call it a muscle car...


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

captainjoon said:


> ...
> 
> Heh...what would you call something like that, when you take a European classic and place an American muscle car engine under the hood?


reliable


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

highdelll said:


> reliable


Ha ha ha...:thumbsup:


----------

